# I've lost my virginity... (Photo included)



## zDom (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, no longer a firearms virgin: I have purchased my first firearm.

Here is a picture of what I went with (mine's at home, but this is pretty much what she looks like):

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=55&productid=201

After long contemplation and a lot of research, I decided on a .40 caliber SIG Sauer P226.

One of the cementing factors was I got to play with a FATS (Fire Arms Training Simulator) that was hooked up to a P226. It felt GOOD in my hand.

My work even got a e-mail from the police department's public information officer advising that I "did very well with the simulator, even though he has had no prior training."

(Man was it FUN!)

Can't wait to get her to a range and begin training.

I'm signed up for a CCW course but they are backed up until MARCH  I might get in early next month as I put myself on standby in the event that somebody doesn't show up.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 14, 2009)

One of my favourite handguns. I have one in 9MM and it is better than my Berreta.

Now I am just waiting for the the Full size P250 to come out in a .45 ACP or .357 SIG.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

YOU owe me a new keyboard zDom... do you know how hard it is to get drool off in-between the keys!! :soapbox:  

Very nice piece there... enjoy it and be sure to learn from the best in your area on the safest way to handle it.


----------



## zDom (Jan 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> YOU owe me a new keyboard zDom... do you know how hard it is to get drool off in-between the keys!! :soapbox:







MA-Caver said:


> Very nice piece there... enjoy it and be sure to learn from the best in your area on the safest way to handle it.



Thankee, sir.

From what I hear, the CCW course I've signed up has a highly recommended instructor.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 14, 2009)

Not my preference in model or caliber, but nonetheless, you've picked a proven self defense caliber in one of the best pistols currently in production. Well done.


----------



## Journeyman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice pistol.  There's a .22LR conversion kit for it available from SIG which is always a plus.


----------



## tellner (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet gun. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## searcher (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice gun right there.   I am a Glocker, but have always had a soft spot for Sig-Sauer.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2009)

Smooth and silky just like a woman.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Get your CCW! And while you are at it a .22 pistol that more or less matches your Sig in handling qualities.

The Sig's are outstanding guns. Well made and very accurate. If possible, get the DAK trigger! Way way ahead.

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 15, 2009)

zDom said:


> Yep, no longer a firearms virgin: I have purchased my first firearm.
> 
> Here is a picture of what I went with (mine's at home, but this is pretty much what she looks like):
> 
> ...


 Congrats on entering the world of the armed!  Welcome!

The Sig is certainly a high quality handgun that will serve you for a lifetime.....not my personal preference, but there isn't a gun out there that is really BETTER quality.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations.  The Sig is a fine firearm.  Enjoy.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 15, 2009)

The referbished Sigs are a great value.  The ones I've seen looked like they weren't even shot! Not sure if thats because Sig does a great job in reconditioning them or because our LEOs aren't getting enough practice.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 16, 2009)

Good on ya. I prefer a Glock (and don't like the .40) but the SIGs _are_ nice...very accurate.

Why is it going to take so long to get your CCW? Aren't there other classes available?


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Good on ya. I prefer a Glock (and don't like the .40) but the SIGs _are_ nice...very accurate.
> 
> Why is it going to take so long to get your CCW? Aren't there other classes available?




psssst...Tex...its for the same reason there's been a recent run on guns and ammo


----------



## matt.m (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pistol.  I am a 9MM Baretta man myself but that is what I used in the Marines.  I don't think they would allow a 50 cal dessert eagle.  But I want one!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 16, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Nice pistol.  I am a 9MM Baretta man myself but that is what I used in the Marines.  I don't think they would allow a 50 cal dessert eagle.  But I want one!



I have an M9 Beretta and a .357 DE that I purchased in the Army. I fired all three calibres of the DEagle, and it my opinion, anything more than the .357 is a waste of money. The .50 and the .44 don't hold enough ammo, (7+1 in the .50 and 8+1 in the .44) My .357 holds 9+1, and if I can't drop someone with 10 .357 rounds, I will place my head firmly between my legs and kiss my *** goodbye!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 16, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> psssst...Tex...its for the same reason there's been a recent run on guns and ammo



okay...guess it depends where you are.  I can't throw a rock around here without hitting 2 or 3 instructors.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 16, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> okay...guess it depends where you are. I can't throw a rock around here without hitting 2 or 3 instructors.


 

Geez, I really WOULD fit right in then.,.......


----------



## zDom (Jan 20, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Good on ya. I prefer a Glock (and don't like the .40) but the SIGs _are_ nice...very accurate.
> 
> Why is it going to take so long to get your CCW? Aren't there other classes available?



It is the only class in town. There is one taught in the town 30 miles north, but they don't have an indoor gun range up there and it is COLD right now in these parts.

Turns out, somebody cancelled yesterday, they called me and I got in EARLY!

So I've got the book work/test out of the way (last night) and do my qualifying shoots tonight! Woot


----------

